# Unkrautvlies



## Kathrinvdm (30. Aug. 2019)

Ihr Lieben,

wir haben unsere Auffahrt vor drei Jahren mit einem günstigen Unkrautvlies belegt und mit kleinen Flusskieseln bedeckt. Die Flusskiesel sind immer noch prima – aber das Vlies war keine gute Idee, da waren wir einfach zu unerfahren und das Budget gab zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nichts anderes her. Das Bändchenvlies würden wir jetzt aber sehr gerne ersetzen durch eine haltbarere, effizientere und umweltverträglichere Variante.

Kritikpunkte am bisher eingesetzten preiswerten Bändchenvlies:
1) Schneidet man es zu, franst es aus und setzt Bändchen frei, die im Garten umherfliegen und Vögel (wenn sie die Bändchen zum Nestbau verwenden) gefährden
2) Hartnäckige Unkräuter wachsen durch das Material hindurch
3) Ich befürchte langfristig die Entstehung von Mikroplastik durch Reibung mit den Kieseln

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer langlebigeren und umweltverträglicheren Vliesvariante. Ich habe gesehen, dass es Vlies auch aus Polypropylen gibt, ich kann aber die Qualität und die Eignung nicht einschätzen. Deswegen meine Frage: Habt Ihr damit Erfahrung und könnt ein Produkt empfehlen?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich ein ständiges Verunkrauten der Kiesfläche vermeiden oder jedenfalls stark verringern möchte – ohne den Einsatz von Gift oder umweltschädlichen Methoden.

Über Euren Rat würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------

